# Need help falling asleep?



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

I don't mind watching a little tennis on TV, but on the radio???

Press Release Source: SIRIUS Satellite Radio

SIRIUS Satellite Radio to Provide Live Coverage of 2006 Wimbledon Tennis Championships

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/060626/nym240.html?.v=28


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Or you could tune to one of the religious channels on E*.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

If neither of the above does the trick, this should work:
http://www.amtddj.inlumen.com/bin/djstory?StoryId=Crj9BWaebqLqWmdyZodm


----------

